# IFRA Banned /Restricted Oils



## Lindy

[FONT=&quot]IFRA List of Banned/Restricted Oils [/FONT]


          [FONT=&quot]Of   course all essential oils and other natural aromatic materials present issues   of sensitisation if used in too high concentrations however, the IFRA have   identified specific oils that are either banned for use in costmetics and   perfumes or have restrictive limits.  Following is the current list of   banned/restricted oils but this is subject to changes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]IFRA banned oils
  [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*Cade oil crude* (prickly juniper, juniper tar) 
_  Juniperus oxycedrus 
_    Carcinogenic

*Calamus oil* (sweet flag, myrtle flag, sweet rush, and sweet   sedge) 
_   Acorus calamus 
_    Carcinogenic (potentially high levels of b-asarone)

*Costus root *(kuth) 
_Saussurea costus_ 
      Sensitiser 

*Elecampane oil* (scabwort) 
_Inula helenium_ 
      Sensitiser

*Fig leaf absolute 
* _Ficus carica 
_    Sensitiser

*Horseradish oil* 
_Armoracia rusticana_ 
      Toxic, irritant

*Melissa oil*
_Melissa officinalis_
      Sensitiser

*Mustard oil* (black mustard) 
_Brassica nigra_ 
      Toxic, irritant

*Peru balsam (*balsam of Peru, Balsamo) 
_Myroxylon var. pereirae 
_    Sensitiser (distilled oil is allowed)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Sade   tree oil [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](no   further details??)

*Savin oil* 
_  Juniperus sabina _
      Toxic, sensitiser (Juniper phoenicea oil is allowed)
  [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Verbena   oil[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
_Lippia citriodora / Aloysia triphylla_ 
      Sensitiser

*Tea absolute 
* _Thea sinensis / Camellia sinensis _
      Sensitiser

*Sassafras oil* 
_Sassafras albidum_ 
      Carcinogenic

*Stryax gum* (oriental sweet gum, storax) 
_Liquidambar orientalis_ 
      Sensitiser 

*Wormseed* (Epazote or Mexican Tea) 
_Chenopodium ambroisoides _(also known as _Chenopodium   anthelminticum_)
      Toxic

*Wormwood oil 
*_    Artemisia absinthium_ 
      Neurotoxin

  [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]IFRA restricted oils[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

  While the following oils are not banned possible sensitisation and/or   phototoxicity may occur due to the amount of active compounds contained   within the oil.

*Angelica root oil* 
_    Angelica archangelica_ 
      Phototoxic 0.78%

*Bergamot oil* - Expressed (bergamot orange) 
_    Citrus aurantium ssp. bergamia_ 
      Phototoxic 0.4%

*Bitter orange oil* (Seville orange) 
_Citrus aurantium_ 
      Phototoxic 1.4%

*Cassia oil (*cassia bark, Chinese cinnamon) 
_ Cinnamomum cassia 
_    Sensitiser 0.2%

*Cinnamon bark* (cinnamon, Ceylon cinnamon) 
_Cinnamomum zeylanicum 
_    Sensitiser 0,2%
  [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cumin   oil[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (comino,   jeera) 
_    Cuminum cyminum _
      Phototoxic 0.4%

*Grapefruit oil* - Expressed
_    Citrus paradisi_ 
      Phototoxic 4%

*Lemon oil* - Cold Pressed
_ Citrus limon _
      Phototoxic 2%

*Lime oil* - Expressed
_    Citrus aurantiifolia_ 
      Phototoxic 0.7%

*Mandarin petigrain*
_Citrus_ 
      Phototoxic 0.165%

*Opoponax*
      Sensitiser

*Tagete oil and absolute* (muster-John-Henry, khaki weed, stinking   Rodger) 
_Tagetes minuta_ 
      Phototoxic 0.05%[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
Oakmoss   absolute and resinoid[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
_    Evernia prunastri_ 
      Sensitiser 0.1%

*Pinaceae oils* (to have less than 10 millimoles peroxide per   litre) 
      Pinaceae mugo, P. nigra, P. pinaster, P. sylvatica 
      Sensitiser

*Rue oil (*herb of grace, herbygrass) 
_Ruta graveolens_ 
      Sensitiser 0.78%

*Treemoss absolute* 
      Evernia furfuracea 
      Sensitiser 0.6%[/FONT]


----------



## joy.

Are we allowed to update this as needed? 

Estragole (aka: methyl chavicol) is restricted to .01% for leave-on and rinse-off products due to being a possible carcinogen. Some types of basil can contain 70% or more estragole, so it's important to check what type you have to make sure it's safe. Estragole is also found in smaller amounts in bay, anise, and a few others that are less common or contain tiny amounts.


----------



## lyschelw

I am really surprised about a lot of these.  Don't we eat mustard?  Granted I think it is the seed.  I guess the oil is very different.


----------



## SoapySuds

everything is poisonous. everything causes cancer.

everything in moderation.

Peppermint oil will kill you too.


----------



## shunt2011

SoapySuds said:


> everything is poisonous. everything causes cancer.
> 
> everything in moderation.
> 
> Peppermint oil will kill you too.



This post is over 6 years old. Please don’t pull up old threads.  You are welcome to start a new one and link to an old thread if it’s pertinent.   Thanks.


----------



## SoapySuds

shunt2011 said:


> This post is over 6 years old. Please don’t pull up old threads.  You are welcome to start a new one and link to an old thread if it’s pertinent.   Thanks.


Sorry.


----------

